# never go to tinderbox (atleast at Easton Towne Center in Ohio)



## slammedcrx-cl (Jul 3, 2008)

alright here is my story :
i will NEVER go to tinderbox ever again!!!

i go to the nice upscale Easton town center tinderbox to grab a couple stix for the night, walk in and nothing. no "hello" " can i help you " "are you looking for something in particular" NOTHING! oh yeah and there are 3 employees working! whatever, so i get 3 diff cigars and go up to pay. give the guy my card and to my surprise actually reads the back which says "See ID" he asks me for id and i whip out the easiest one which happens to be my military id. hes like "thank you for you service" wow im surprised at this point. and then he tacks on a 10% discount. kool!

well a week goes by im like what the hell im in the area so i stop on in. this other guy is really kool and helpful i grab 2 or 3 go to check out and its the ass hole at the register (ok you'll see why later). so i pay him and im like oh yeah ive got this and show him my id. i look at the receipt after and there is no discount ( not that i was expecting it but it nice to get) so i ask him " are you guys not doing a military discount anymore" he says "remind me next time you are in." whatever not a big deal.

next day !! i stop in, since i forgot to pick a certain cigar up, i grab it, hes at the check out i remind him of the military (like he told me to) and he laughs. Now im livid. so instead i say never mind ill go to Uptown (my favorite local shop). now im pissed and im talking with family about all this and they are telling me that when they go up there no one helps them (this is my mother and sister -in laws) and that they are rude to them since they are girls and prolly don't know what they are doing.

ok so this time its my fault  we are at dinner (Brio to be exact) we're waiting for our food. i am so craving a cigar. they are the only cigar stor open late so against my better judgment i walk over. i walk in again like always no greeting. i spot this new romeo y julieta in a red metal tube (never seen it before) so i take a look around and i decide to get 1 and 2 other expensive cigars (cant remember what). they are ~$13 there are only 2 left in the size i want. so i open the first one, the foot and most of the body are covered in hairy mold. nice ! so i check the other. same thing yet not as bad. but i sure as hell am not buying one looking like that. so i ask the nice guy, since hes at the check out, if they have another box since these are covered in mold. now mind you the box is long and has 3 different sizes all together in it.so to open it would mean to open all 3 sizes. now the other 2 sizes were about 1/2 full. so he tells this kid (yes kid, prolly younger than me and im 22) to see whats going on with the cigars. so i go over and hand him both cigars. he sets them down at the counter and pick one up to open it. its the one that is not quite that bad and points out " is this what you are talking about" then proceeds to ask asshole to look at it, who is sitting about 20 ft away reading something, and replies "its plume" with out even looking at it. i said "no THAT is mold" so the kid open the second one. and is like "yeah 'asshole' this is mold, look" the idiot again doesn't get up and says "its plume, can you wipe it off? its plume" ok so by this time im fed, up pissed at myself for going again, and about to beat the shit out of this dumb ass for being ignorant. so i threw my other cigars down on the table and said "forget it you guys obviously don't know what your talking about" and left. just after i walked out i turned around walked back in and asked the kid who the general manager was not the manager on duty. he then told me it was "asshole" so i was thinking to myself 'you have got to be kidding'. then i was like "who is the owner then? and what is his phone number" he gave me a name and number and i left. i want online on my iPhone during dinner to see if the name and number was accurate and sure enough it was. i never did call, i figured that i would just say something i would regret.

ok so couple months later im talking with a buddy of mine who stated he just went up there and they redecorated the place and are under new management. so im like kool im still never going to go back. but then im convinced by my mom (surprisingly) to go up there and if he is there ask someone if he works there and if they say yes walk out. good idea right?

so dumbass me goes up there. im looking for a romeo y julieta anniversario to finish off my collection of all the CA top 25 of 2007 cigars. i walk in dont see him. i do see that same kid again, he approaches me and states if i need help to ask him.so i look for a sec dont see it i ask him and he states hold on we do its in the back but we only have one box and its the churchhill size. im like ok. he comes out open the box for me and there are about 5 left. i grab the middle one, notice something different in the box, he closes it, i am checking the cigar over. and its fine. hes about to walk away and im like hold on a sec let me take a look again. i look and the cigar next to it has a nice round hole right through the band and cellophane. im like" no way!!! you've got beetles!!" hes states" whoa, your right. good eye" " we do have another box and its never been opened yet, let me get it" he goes gets it unwraps the box from the cello and i look them over ALL of them and take one. the kid calls the "asshole" over and tells him quietly, you dont want customers to know you have beetles  and next thing i hear is "SHIT!" and hes looking at the box. i smile and say sux to be you guys. walk out that thats that.

i will NEVER ever go back again and would never recommend anyone to go there.

sorry for such a long story. but hopefully you guys will understand why i would never recommend tinderbox to anyone.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tinderboxes here are both great shops. 
Sorry about your bad experience but I would say that just because one is like that does not mean that all are like that.:2


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

The Tinderbox' in Mesa and Awhatukee (Phoenix) are just fantastic. IMMENSE selection including Davidoff and other exclusives, tons of accesories and great service. Last time I was in the Mesa Tinderbox, the manager just gave me 3 master blends 2 for no reason other than I visit frequently. Class.

With chains like that it's very dependent on management and such......


----------



## slammedcrx-cl (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah i know its not all of them i havent been to the other 2 here in columbus. but just NEVER go to the easton one. 

there are 4 really good shops here in columbus.

1.Uptown Cigar Company-Westerville my favorite great place mike and ron are extremely nice guys. lots of room to hang out chill.
2.House of Cigar aka A & D Enterprises‎-Worthington- has the largest selection of cigars. if you are looking for a specifice size of a specific cigar thats the place to go. plus todd will spend time just talking and recamending certain one to try
3.Timba Cigars-Powell- Cheapest Opus X's and always has them in stock. also good for looking for rareities.
4.Stogies and Stix-Dublin- nice large walk in humi, lots of room in it also (the humi, your not ontop of each other if someone elce is there). nice service.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you look young by chance ? I am 34 but I look about 19 years old. I am almost NEVER taken seriously in cigar shops... until I start talking with them. If you look under 25 that might play into it some also. 

Will heed your advice tho if i'm in the area.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats funny because I was just in that easton tinderbox today and I walked right out once i saw how over priced their cigars were.


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

slammedcrx said:


> yeah i know its not all of them i havent been to the other 2 here in columbus. but just NEVER go to the easton one.
> 
> there are 4 really good shops here in columbus.
> 
> ...


You forgot pipes and pleasures the best shop in Combus. My favorite at least.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

mike607 said:


> You forgot pipes and pleasures the best shop in Columbus. My favorite at least.


I too like pipes and pleasures there pipe selection is great. I just bought one of there own S&R brand pipes, plus they have a full davidoff line and usually have Opus X's.


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

I stop in there every once and a while. They always seem to be helpful for me. I brought my neighbor in with me who has never smoked in his life and the guy was with him by side the whole time talking him through what was what. We are both 19, so I dont think age has to do with it. Ive heard them talk bad about customers a few times, but just about how their prices are because everyone comes in and rags on their prices. But anyway, that is no good about your experience and I think a couple of them are alright and have treated me well.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

sonick said:


> Do you look young by chance ? I am 34 but I look about 19 years old. I am almost NEVER taken seriously in cigar shops... until I start talking with them. If you look under 25 that might play into it some also.
> 
> Will heed your advice tho if i'm in the area.


Yeah you do look younger than I am and I'm 22. Heh. Yeah Paul, Scott and Derek are a class act here in Mesa.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Tinderboxes here are both great shops.
> Sorry about your bad experience but I would say that just because one is like that does not mean that all are like that.:2


:tpd: I went to one in Amherst, NY and during our checkout conversation commented I was from Canada. They comp'd me 20%, "Help ya pay for all the gas". Nice. 

p.s. Just a tip for the OP, and honestly I have no bone to pick with you - your grammar (or lack thereof) makes it really difficult to read, especially being so long.


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> :tpd: I went to one in Amherst, NY and during our checkout conversation commented I was from Canada. They comp'd me 20%, "Help ya pay for all the gas". Nice.
> 
> p.s. Just a tip for the OP, and honestly I have no bone to pick with you - your grammar (or lack thereof) makes it really difficult to read, especially being so long.


I just went to that one on Saturday.....they always have 5 or 6 guys back lounging and smoking in the back....pretty cool atmosphere. I couldn't find my trilogy's, so I didn't get anything. But I was able to order them from Atlantic yesterday. Nice shop though!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Tinderboxes here are both great shops.
> Sorry about your bad experience but I would say that just because one is like that does not mean that all are like that.:2


 Ive been to one of the Tinderboxes in MB. Small, but good. They took care of their sticks there.

Tinderbox in Fayetteville, NC is a good place also.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont mean to sound like a bad apple,but you should have learned your leason the first time.The best thing to do to get back at the shop is simply don't go back,it is repeat business that keeps a shop open & running,or like you said keep going to your favorite place.If all else fails there is always online ordering like Ci or the devil site to keep you satisfied.:ss Just my :2


----------



## slammedcrx-cl (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I should have learned my lesson the first time! In regards to age most put me at about 26 so mabye that played into it I don't know but ohwell now. Yeah the devil site has gotten me in trouble with the wife a couple times  also sorry if the first post didn't make sence my add mess must have worn off at that time cuz I read it again this am on my way into work and could tellit was a jumbled mess words


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

slammedcrx said:


> Yeah I should have learned my lesson the first time! In regards to age most put me at about 26 so mabye that played into it I don't know but ohwell now. Yeah the devil site has gotten me in trouble with the wife a couple times  also sorry if the first post didn't make sence my add mess must have worn off at that time cuz I read it again this am on my way into work and could tellit was a jumbled mess words


Make sure to read this one again too.  :r

Just jokin', sorry about your misfortune.


----------

